# Jodes pics



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

New member, thought id post my pics!


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Looking good, you have great definition and you still look very feminine. How long have you been training for?


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, about 8 years from never having set foot in a gym...this year has been hardcore though!!!! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

That good going keep it up, im sure some of the other guys will comment later when they see this thread. Do you have plans to compete?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey Jode, welcome to the board fantastic physique for 8 years training


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

There is a pic posted of last Sunday my first ever show !!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the board... you look awesome, great stomach there.

Where was the show? where did you place?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

NeilpWest said:


> That good going keep it up, im sure some of the other guys will comment later when they see this thread. Do you have plans to compete?


Lol dude, 1st pic, her competing!

As said, great stomach, but even better biceps peaks - damn im jelous


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks, should have found the site sooner!!!

The British NAC open at Manchester, last minute change of plan!!! Won overall female !!!! Didnt intend to compete til next year, but dieted for a long and lonely 24 weeks so it was make or break by last weekend. Now i am sitting here with a full tummy and smiley face!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

you look great jode, congrats on the win


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the board Jode, pics look awsome. Think you will be able to give some good advice to other members looking at your physique


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Great body there, keep up the good work


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Lol dude, 1st pic, her competing!
> 
> As said, great stomach, but even better biceps peaks - damn im jelous


Meh......how blonde is that, it didnt click at the time lol


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

im sure most men on here are thinking the same as me when i say that one fine physique you have there, very impressive and great shape,

welcome to the board


----------



## X Adam X (Nov 15, 2007)

Those are some mad abs! :thumb:

Your looking great Jode! and Congrats on your win. :cheer2:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jodes i was told about you by a friend who was at the NAC show, you definatly look impressive especaily for your first show.

Hope you will stick around on the board....


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank's loads, its great to have feedback, as my first show i didnt really know what to expect, so after that experience im not going anywhere, def sticking around!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi Jodes looking very impressive in the pics! make sure u stick around


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking fantastic there, Jodes.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

fantastic body jodes, well done on your show too


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, very lean with a good amount of muscle too.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I wonder how long it will be before some of the desperate guys here start PMing you Jodes.

I hope you stick around we need more serious women athletes here.

Well done for your excellent physique.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I wonder how long it will be before some of the desperate guys here start PMing you Jodes.
> 
> I hope you stick around we need more serious women athletes here.
> 
> Well done for your excellent physique.


so your saying you have to be desperate to ask jodes for a date LOL


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey, hey im still here, lol.......should be me asking, just finished 5 months of dieting and training where no restaurants, alcohol or boys got a look in!!!!!!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

pm'd you jodes 

just kidding, you have an excellent physique there, great condition, very well done in your comp.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jodes said:


> Hey, hey im still here, lol.......should be me asking, just finished 5 months of dieting and training where no restaurants, alcohol or boys got a look in!!!!!!


Best way is to cut out all that to make progress..

P.S. ( if a user called TinyTom PM's you just ignore. He normally hassles the boys but has been known to chat up ladies! )


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TaintedSpaz said:


> P.S. ( if a user called *TonyTom* PM's you just ignore. He normally hassles the boys but has been known to chat up ladies! )


LOL insultage is best spelt correctly otherwise you look like a spaz.

Tainted Spaz LMAO


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Those pics are awesome and congrats as every1 keeps saying bout the win but you deserve it from your pics!!!!!

Keep up the hard work and welcome to the board, here have a drink on me as you said you haven't had one while dieting for the comp :beer1: lol


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you, Friday night was the big blow out, a chinese and three bottles of wine, uuurgggh, hit the gym hard Saturday but the indulgence was well overdue!

Ive posted a bit of a blog and comp pics on the site but not sure where!!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> LOL insultage is best spelt correctly otherwise you look like a spaz.
> 
> Tainted Spaz LMAO


doh.... lost in translation I guess!! 

You knew what I meant big guy!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jodes said:


> Thank you, Friday night was the big blow out, a chinese and three bottles of wine, uuurgggh, hit the gym hard Saturday but the indulgence was well overdue!
> 
> Ive posted a bit of a blog and comp pics on the site but not sure where!!!!


Why dont you start a progress thread on this site.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Why dont you start a progress thread on this site.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/26200-jodes-first-show.html

Dork..... 

Pay attention ok bud?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Looking very good indeed, welcome to the site.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/26200-jodes-first-show.html
> 
> Dork.....
> 
> Pay attention ok bud?


ahahaaaaaa


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Base (Nov 20, 2007)

Amazing conditioning Jode, well done on placing 1st in your first competition. Thats a great acheivement.

Base


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Fantastic figure and well done on the show


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

Absolutely awsome Jodes. Help me get a stomach like that!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/26200-jodes-first-show.html
> 
> Dork.....
> 
> Pay attention ok bud?


That thread was not around when I creatd my question... 

It's good to have another female on here training so hard. Keep it up Jodes and keeping us informed.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

phoarrr!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ellis said:


> im sure most men on here are thinking the same as me when i say that one fine physique you have there, very impressive and great shape,
> 
> welcome to the board


I bet I'm thinking worse than you

Looking good Jody mate. Great shape and while most women say they don't like muscles on a woman, I bet every one of them would die for a shape like yours.

Just how a woman should look imo.....


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you for the comments, hoping to make some improvements for next year. Back at the gym, working hard on improving legs and adding width to my lats. Diet has gone out of the window, finding it difficult after 5 months of strict dieting, but body still hungry ever three hours, so eating healthy but not so clean at mo until my head stops craving anything sweet. My energy levels are through the roof, and my weights and cardio a breeze, didnt realise how depleted i actually was before the show. Brilliant to feel like my old self although difficult to get head round the fact that my abs are slowly disapearing. I guess mentally i need to let go for a bit to begin again with fresh determination next year....hey reassure me that the eating does settle down after a bit, its been a week and a half since my comp and it hasnt yet!!!!


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

jw007 said:


> phoarrr!


:withstupi

You're pretty - something that can't be achieved in the gym.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your eating will settle down Jodes don't panic, you cannot stay in the shape you was for the show whilst trying to put on muscle enjoy the off season or you will hate the pre-comp season.

what gym do you train at in Bradford??


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm thats the crazy thing, i train at a fitness first where nobody has seen anyone with muscles before never mind a girl....no trainng partner, just me and my focus!!!!! Its the nearest gym for me, so i go straight aft work, really not my type of gym, not enough variation in machines etc, and no inspiration! And no muscley boys, lol. But i keep my head down and do my thing and it seems to work!!!

As to the eating im having my favourite brekkie as im typing, egg white porridge with choc protein yum, sort of still on track, lol!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Congrats, great pics, great conditioning :beer1:


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm looks like a i live pretty dam close to you Jodes, check your pms for gym suggestions.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

What are the house prices like in Bradford. I'll move there if you need a training partner with muscles Jodes.....  

Sod the wife she can stay here with the kids, me and the dog will move up there


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Hahahha, good plan!!!! Then i get a training partner and a dog into the bargin, excellent!!!

To anyone sending me pms, dont think it will let me reply until ive posted a certain number of comments????


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I am also good at nude house cleaning/washing up


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> I am also good at nude house cleaning/washing up


I bet you look hot in marigolds robsta, careful you dont bust a gut when you scrub the floor though


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hey,leave my hernia out of it. It's gone now, besides, you can't get it if you don't lift heavy weights mate, so you've nowt to worry about......:love:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

jodes you look amazing as said, look like a winner to me

are you married:rolleyes:


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Work, eat, train, sleep, repeat, you think i have time for marriage???


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

god we really are made for each other.........

theres something very nice about seeing a lady put so much into this sport 1 because we all love it 2 because yer out numbered 10 to 1 (well in my gyms anyways)

really impressive genetics by the way


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Its my life.....not sure if thats a good thing? Training comes first unfort, gets me in loads of trouble!

Good balance of female to males at my gym, but its a commercial fitness gym so i guess thats what you would expect!

Im the only girl that trains hard and doesnt read "Heat Magazine" on the stepper!!! Hate that!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys keep it clean...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

yea in attendance its more equal but not in effort towards the simular goals we have

the last copy of heat magazine was interesting mind ;-)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm keeping it clean paul, I put my pants on to wash up today.....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

LOL

im still waiting for the picture message


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Stop reading Heat and get your ass in the gym!!!


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

jodes said:


> New member, thought id post my pics!


:eyebrows: /never thought i would use that smiley on this forum/


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

giggity giggiti goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

erm i mean, congrats, looking well


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Again, reminds me of sarah williams


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

That pic is HOT HOT HOT baby


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

calm down lads


----------



## RipCord (Apr 5, 2005)

o my haha


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

great body nice definition, you should be proud of it ,well done jodes


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

hey jodes where those pics taken in abyss gym?? just wonderin coz it looks alot like it coz i train there of BTW awesome physique


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

You guessed right!!! Im friends with Shaun who owns the gym so get over now and again, not very often though, thats how my 24 week diet began, his fault!!!! I joined him on his 8 week diet for his WABBA show at Batley, he was competing i was just supporting him by dieting alongside, like a mentalist!!! Anyway he won his class and i carried on with the diet, hence 24 weeks lol, this was taken at about 7 weeks in !!!

I usually get over on a Sat, but been a long while now!


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

ye i know shaun  i been goin there for over 2 year now, wow how time flies lol i wa just lookin at the pics and thort i recognize that smith machine and those benches lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Very good looking and awesome abbs, keep it up.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

jodes said:


> i was just supporting him by dieting alongside!


hmm ok...

straight jacket anyone?


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

I know.....what was i thinking??? Turned out pretty good in the end though! So nobody say, im starting a diet for a show Jody, wanna support me, lol, not yet anyway!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

jodes said:


> I know.....what was i thinking??? Turned out pretty good in the end though! So nobody say, im starting a diet for a show Jody, wanna support me, lol, not yet anyway!


erm i will but not for a month because then it`ll tie in with my sub 10% goal.:crazy:


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

End of feb for me, that gives me a good two months or so to enjoy some goooood food and a social life ! Ive been in hibernation for 5 months!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jodes said:


> End of feb for me, that gives me a good two months or so to enjoy some goooood food and a social life ! Ive been in hibernation for 5 months!


Will you post pics at the end of Febuary?


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

****, you want my fat pics???? arrrgggh!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jodes said:


> ****, you want my fat pics???? arrrgggh!


Correct!!! cant just post up pics of you looking all nice and fit!!


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

ok,ok, progress pics will be posted in Feb, although heading in that direction by next week, lol!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

jodes said:


> ok,ok, progress pics will be posted in Feb, although heading in that direction by next week, lol!


If i catch you at mcdonalds when i drive past i`ll be :nono:


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

More likely to be outside Thorntons! lol.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

jodes said:


> More likely to be outside Thorntons! lol.


thats even worse, a handful of them and i feel


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

ugh thorntons chocolate cnt eat the stuff makes me feel so ill after like 1 chocolate


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

At the mo anything is good!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jodes said:


> At the mo anything is good!


hahahahaaa really looking forward to those Feb pics!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> hahahahaaa really looking forward to those Fat pics!


how rude!

:fencing:


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Fat feb pics!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> What are the house prices like in Bradford. I'll move there if you need a training partner with muscles Jodes.....
> 
> Sod the wife she can stay here with the kids, me and the dog will move up there


pmsl............


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For the record I do like the contest look, but I also like the added padding (not fat).

Some of the girls in contests lose some of their shape.

I remember a girl that competed and her before pics looked very nice, her contest pics were good but she didnt look as healthy in the face.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

hackskii said:


> For the record I do like the contest look, but I also like the added padding (not fat).
> 
> Some of the girls in contests lose some of their shape.
> 
> I remember a girl that competed and her before pics looked very nice, her contest pics were good but she didnt look as healthy in the face.


I think that's the same for both genders mate... Most women don't prefer a guy to be ripped... But muscular, just not crazy ripped, just a generalisation though.

Jode, looking very lean and those abs are great.


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Well no worries there, im getting my padding back nicely, all this extra padding is making my training go through the roof its amazing, so focusing on that until next year when the diet starts all over again.


----------



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

wow, im a bit of a newbie here but mightily impressed! Havent checked thro this thread sure this has been discussed before, but with such a good physique and good looks too, surely u should be able to get a bit of cash from modeling at some point.


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

The cash would be good, pay for my ever increasing suppliment debt at the local bodybuilding shop!!!

Thanks for the suggestion, something i wish i could persue as did a modelling shoot in July just for fun though.

Its just work full time, train, eat, sleep, repeat....any ideas how to add extra hours on to the day???


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jodes said:


> The cash would be good, pay for my ever increasing suppliment debt at the local bodybuilding shop!!!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, something i wish i could persue as did a modelling shoot in July just for fun though.
> 
> Its just work full time, train, eat, sleep, repeat....any ideas how to add extra hours on to the day???


Lots of ephedrine, caffine, T5's all mixed together and taken every 4 hours or so. You should be able to get a full 24 hour day for a few weeks before collapsing.


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Might try that this eve, then i could work, while training, eating and modelling all in one, certainly brighten my office up, maybe i could slip into the old office fish wives afternoon milky coffee 's ?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jodes said:


> Might try that this eve, then i could work, while training, eating and modelling all in one, certainly brighten my office up, maybe i could slip into the old office fish wives afternoon milky coffee 's ?


Appetite might go out the window though so keep protein shakes at hand. Also do you really want a bunch of office fish wives buzzing around with a motor mouth.


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Never used t5's, gather they are a fat burner??? Explain further.....feb pics, lol.

Really only lost weight by diet before....so no idea really, and on second thoughts the fish wives would at least get some work done but would prob get on my tits so id have to lock them in the fire escape! They save money on weight watchers though!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

T5's are ECA pretty good, i take em in the morning before breakfast and cardio and they certainly keep you awake alright lol


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

I gather that but what exactly is in them?????


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, T3 and T4 are thyroid medications, I have never heard of T5 before.


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

ok got that, thanks!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Kezz said:


> T5's are ECA pretty good, i take em in the morning before breakfast and cardio and they certainly keep you awake alright lol


Feel like ephedrine that's for sure!! Kezz ever taken two at once!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes hahaha went to cloud 9!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

jodes said:


> I gather that but what exactly is in them?????


Ephedrine, Caffeine, Asprin = ECA


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just looked it up, T-5 is an over the counter supplement: http://www.nicemuscle.com/t-5-81504.htm

But it is discontinued


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help, clears that one up, good to have the knowlege before you make a decision, whatever you do !


----------

